# Supprimer les propositions d'adresses Mail dans MAIL



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai constaté quelque chose de problématique.

MAIL nous propose (dés qu'on tape une lettre dans la champ destinataire ) des adresses diverses.

Je souhaiterais que ne soit proposé QUE des adresse de mon carnet d'adresse...

En effet, quand je corrige ou change une adresse Mail de quelqu'un, MAIL continue à me proposer les anciennes...Or, en étant pressé, je valide souvent l'ancienne, à tort...


Une idée.????


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2009)

ben,  faut faire le ménage


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2009)

Et encore du boulot.


Bon, c'est pratique déjà pour les destinataires fréquents...


Merci.


@ +


----------



## Cruchot09 (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour Jeancharleslast (et bonjour à tous les autres bien sûr !),

si tu ne l'as pas encore essayé, tu peux dépolluer ton mail en allant là (quand tu es sous Mail):

Fenêtre / Destinataires précédents.

Là, tu verras la liste de tous tes contacts, incluant les fameux "parasites". Tu peux les supprimer depuis là afin de ne plus les voir s'incrémenter automatiquement lors de ta recherche de destinataires...

Voilà, espérant t'avoir dépanné.

Bien amicalement,
Cruchot.


----------



## monvilain (22 Octobre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> ben,  faut faire le ménage



Merci Cruchot09, c'est le lien en bleu....


----------

